# Livery in Notts/Derbys



## eventer10 (29 May 2010)

Hello 

I am wanting any recommendations of DIY livery yards in the Notts/Derbys borders. Particularly Sandiacre/Stapleford/Risley/Breaston/Draycott/Long Eaton area, or Trowell/Cossall/Strelley area. If the yard is perfect in every way, I am willing to travel further, but no more than 20 minutes.

Any yards you would recommend (or, just as importantly, advise to avoid!) would be appeciated.

The yard must have a secure stable, all year turnout in a safe field (don't mind daytime turnout in winter, and the odd day in when the weather is very bad), floodlit manege, and of course lovely people.  

Thanks in advance! 

PS I also posted this in New Lounge, sorry for posting twice but want as many opinions as possible!


----------



## laurajane (12 July 2010)

Hi, I had the same problem as you. I've had my boy 4 years and i've moved him 5 times. 

There's plenty in the area, but some are full of nasty people, or rip you off.
If i was you - avoid cossal, as when I kept mine there I was being promised "part livery" for £50 a week, and went up one night to find my horse in the field when it was about -8 degrees with no rug on, my stable not mucked out & my feed untouched. Also she broke half my stuff and neglected my horse.

Most places i've been have lacked majorly in facilities and one key thing to me is a menage - which is floodlit!

It depends how much you want to pay - I'm now at Draycott House with him and it's not the cheapest, but he's doing very well and we've got some very good facilities. The winter turnout isn't great but we have a paddock we can turn out in and a horse walker to keep them active. and out of all my friends on other yards, mines the only one that didn't have mudfever this winter.

a couple to avoid though are - 'Field House Farm' (where my horse was neglected) in cossal - 'Grammers' In Sawley/Draycott area (as it floods) 

There's loads around but like i said it depends what your budget and priorites are. If you want any more advice just message me =)


----------



## Kat (12 July 2010)

Riverside, in Borrowash near Elvaston Castle is a BHS approved livery yard, the couple who run is are both instructors. I have heard nothing but good about the yard.


----------



## royal (12 July 2010)

Katt said:



			Riverside, in Borrowash near Elvaston Castle is a BHS approved livery yard, the couple who run is are both instructors. I have heard nothing but good about the yard.
		
Click to expand...

best yard around for miles  A class above the rest completely!


----------



## PurplePickle (13 July 2010)

started reading this thinking it was my post lol

Still looking for the same thing. 

Theres a few but as LauraJane says some are plain bad, Ive been looking for ages and still not found the right place. 

I almost went to one last week but had a hoohar with the so called deposit! nightmare sometimes i think ill stay in my feild and not move to a yard.


----------



## lostmymarbles (13 July 2010)

Have pm'ed you re Draycott House!


----------



## PurplePickle (14 July 2010)

lostmymarbles said:



			Have pm'ed you re Draycott House!
		
Click to expand...

can you pm me? Ive just enquired about spaces there


----------



## laurajane (14 July 2010)

i'm at Draycott House - We've got some spaces coming up I believe. I love it up there =)


----------



## PurplePickle (14 July 2010)

laurajane said:



			i'm at Draycott House - We've got some spaces coming up I believe. I love it up there =)
		
Click to expand...

yeah I pm'd you, did you get it?


----------



## laurajane (16 July 2010)

Summerleft said:



			yeah I pm'd you, did you get it?
		
Click to expand...


i only just realised i had one - sorry i'm new lol.

yeah i've replied


----------



## wellsat (16 July 2010)

I've never been to Riverside but my RI owns it and she's lovely. Would definitely recommend her.


----------



## kick ass (16 July 2010)

laurajane said:



			Hi, I had the same problem as you. I've had my boy 4 years and i've moved him 5 times. 

There's plenty in the area, but some are full of nasty people, or rip you off.
If i was you - avoid cossal, as when I kept mine there I was being promised "part livery" for £50 a week, and went up one night to find my horse in the field when it was about -8 degrees with no rug on, my stable not mucked out & my feed untouched. Also she broke half my stuff and neglected my horse.

Most places i've been have lacked majorly in facilities and one key thing to me is a menage - which is floodlit!

It depends how much you want to pay - I'm now at Draycott House with him and it's not the cheapest, but he's doing very well and we've got some very good facilities. The winter turnout isn't great but we have a paddock we can turn out in and a horse walker to keep them active. and out of all my friends on other yards, mines the only one that didn't have mudfever this winter.

a couple to avoid though are - 'Field House Farm' (where my horse was neglected) in cossal - 'Grammers' In Sawley/Draycott area (as it floods) 

There's loads around but like i said it depends what your budget and priorites are. If you want any more advice just message me =)
		
Click to expand...

COSSELL FIELD HOUSE FARM
if anybody out there is reading this please be aware that this girl was only on part livery and never came everyday to see her horse or phone to see how he was, i have a close friend and visit this yard myself alot and what she is saying IS NOT TRUE.All the horses are looked after and if they are not they get told or as this case barred from the yard.


----------



## Kat (19 July 2010)

absolute diva said:



			I've never been to Riverside but my RI owns it and she's lovely. Would definitely recommend her.
		
Click to expand...


Second that too, fab instructor and a great yard. In fact both owners are instructors, although I've only had lessons from Donna. Richard is also an Equine Dentist.


----------



## AnnaJ (20 July 2010)

Hi

I know of a Livery yeard not far from Junction 27 of the M1 in Moorgreen, Nottingham it also has a cross country course attached whihc liveries get to use free of charge

PM me if you want further details


----------



## flowerlady (20 July 2010)

AnnaJ said:



			Hi

I know of a Livery yeard not far from Junction 27 of the M1 in Moorgreen, Nottingham it also has a cross country course attached whihc liveries get to use free of charge

PM me if you want further details
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the XC course off Long Lane?


----------



## Oliver12 (20 July 2010)

AnnaJ said:



			Hi

I know of a Livery yeard not far from Junction 27 of the M1 in Moorgreen, Nottingham it also has a cross country course attached whihc liveries get to use free of charge

PM me if you want further details
		
Click to expand...

A friend was at this yard. It's off New Road. The place is called Beauvale Manor Farm. My friend liked it there but there wasn't a stable for her horse and the manege is very deep. They keep their horses is little corrals over the winter which isn't really ideal.


----------



## Third Lioness (5 June 2011)

Hi

I was wondering what was the outcome of this.  I am unable to work out how I start a new thread but have the exact same requirements as you for me and my freind.  We need a DIY yard preferably in the Breaston/Sawley/Trowell/Bramcote/Attenborough area but not sure where to look or availability.  Do you know what is happening with Breaston Equestrian Centre and their land?

cheers


----------

